# Solved: installing drivers for tv tuner card



## plvness (Nov 29, 2007)

Make & Model number Avermedia M791 NTSC/ATSC TV Tuner

OK when ever I try to install the drivers for my tuner card the winzip self extractor window comes up and immediately the error window comes up with the title that D20150-001[1].exe has stopped working I ddont know what the problem is here is the report from problem reports and solutions and my windows version is vista home premium 32-bit and the card came with my system my system is a gateway desktop GM5483E hope some one can help me thanks

escription
Windows installed driver software that supports the basic features of your Standard VGA Graphics Adapter. Its manufacturer may provide software that enables additional features.

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	PnPGenericDriverFound
Architecture:	x86
Hardware Id:	PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0605&SUBSYS_23721682&REV_A2
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID:	273548359


----------



## Rick_in_Fla (Apr 2, 2007)

Try downloading the driver from here http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/search.asp?st=pn&param=6008105R and installing it.


----------



## plvness (Nov 29, 2007)

The same result


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

http://avermedia-m791-pcie-combo-ntsc-atsc.software.informer.com/
latest software at this site. 
Could try install your software in* safe mode*.check *device manager*,TVcard is installed and no conflicts.


----------



## plvness (Nov 29, 2007)

http://www.avermedia-usa.com/avertv/Product/ProductDetail.aspx?Id=469&SI=true&tab=APDriver

there is where the proper driver was located thanks


----------

